# Warning! V8 goodyness inside!



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Was looking through some of my old videos, found some good ones from when I was racing ealier last year in my old truck. Thought I'd just post a couple of snippets to make you group jealous It's down right now, but I thinking about instead of selling it, just keeping it, rebuilding the engine completely and get it putting ~300HP on the ground before supercharger.

This ones while I was up against a Camaro Z28. Didn't go easy enough on the throttle off the line, and the results are obvious.

http://www.seark.net/~nmoses/Powah.WMV

This one is the best burnout I've got on tape, but compared to a couple of my other ones, it's lame

http://www.seark.net/~nmoses/Smokin'.WMV

And the music is because these are clips from a movie I put together with the racing footage from that day.

Enjoy! :thumbup:


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

LOL, you got spanked.... :thumbup:

Get some slicks.


----------



## Noahm3 (Mar 17, 2004)

Ruben said:


> LOL, you got spanked.... :thumbup:


Hmmm, can't imagine why...

Yeah. It had performance street P275/60R15 all around, but obviously wasn't enough.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

got tires?


----------

